# Sweet - Awesome new bench design from Lee Valley



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Just saw this on Facebook. Brand new design. Check it out.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?&p=71736&c=


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

WTF???

cool, but I think at that price it might be a little too out there to generate much business (at least not for a very long time)


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Lee Valley has the best April Fools products!


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Try adding it to your cart. It's an Aprils fools joke.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

search AFD on their website for past 4/1 creations.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are confused. It's an ad for anti-gravity work boots!


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

haha, that is pretty cool, only if it were real


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

The amazing thing is that for these April Fool's jokes they don't just use Photoshop, but actually build the piece. Just a little bit crazy…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I would have to make the rest of my shop neat to suit. Would cost me a fortune. LOL


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

This is my favorite.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=69302&cat=1,42401


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

This interesting.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=70655&cat=1,43838,43845

Acually looks useful.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep! That Spider Vise looks like it could actually work Nicely.

Except for ….. Mustard On Your Bagel???


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

The "Full Round Spoke shave" appears to be Ideal! Very Handy!


----------



## scoobydooo9r (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL, the funny part is I can see that coming in handy!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That is awesome!! My hubby is always complaining about how cluttered my worktable is (especially when it overflows to his!). Thanks for sharing Wayne.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

That new style bench won't work. When you place your tools in the tool well they will just fall out.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It even comes with an extra package of 10 dog holes for free.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

lawnmower for sale?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Need one of those lawn mowers…


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

And it's the same guy with the cheesy mustache.


----------



## thetinman (Mar 10, 2014)

OK - close your eyes - NERD at work. I love these ads. The amount of actual work and expense to pull them off! And the writing is NERD heaven. What great minds that have so much time and money on their hands. Here's just a few NERDisms.

Spider vice: "This motion is translated into a single revolution of each arm screw, moving the jaws 0.0769230769230769". Can you even say this number?

No Fuss Tool Shroud: "Conducted in close collaboration with the Schwarzwald H?lzernes Institut,….."

Schwarzwald is an area in Germany - OK that could be the start of an institute name. But, Holzernes is an artist known for sculptures of people doing impossible things - like 2 men carrying a 4-ton steel plank.

"….and fitted with six rare-earth magnets,…" 
Rare earths are just that - dirt. They are not metal and certainly not ferrous metal to be magnetized. The most common rare earth (that's an oxymoron isn't it) is diatomaceous earth used in swimming pool filters. It's most often just called DE powder. Actually this product is mostly silicon which isn't rare but will hit your lungs like asbestos if you're not careful.

VOUBO Bench: "but there persists a small, mostly hirsute, cult following of his work." Hirsute: a hairy, furry following?

"…work written by an Austrian distaff cousin of AJ's: Guillaume-Robert Vogl." 
A distaff cousin with a man's name? Distaff is female.

"…advanced techniques espoused by Guillaume-Robert (Billy-Bob) Vogl. " 
Billy-Bob - really. Nuf said.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"thetinman"

That was all Very …. Uhmmmmm …..... Informative? ............ Interesting?

Well. ........ Actually ….... None Of The Above.

I'll get back to you if I think of a Word/Words that might describe it.

Actually *"Nuf said"* is GOOD!!

I'll go with that!!

*EDIT:* From Your Profile "Norm and his Yankee workshop. Am I the only one who just hates that guy with all his donated tools?"

That's a Joke. Right?


----------



## thetinman (Mar 10, 2014)

Rick,

Yes, yes and yes. Message received. After I wrote that crap I knew it was a buzz kill for a happy post. Did you ever say something and want to grab the words before they reached the other's ears? I tried editing by erasing everything but it just stayed there.

Thanks for the 2X4 in the head. I need it somethimes and this was one of them.

And yes the Norm thing is sarcasm. Nerd speak is lost. Profile to be edited.

Terry


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Tinman:

Thanks for your PM. It was accepted Most Graciously. Consider this My Reply Please.

25 Days on here only gets a 1×2. 100 Days 2×2, anything after that is a 2×4.

Had the Norm thing had a Smiley or ...LOL.. I would of understood.

"Did you ever say something and want to grab the words before they reached the other's ears?"

Most Assuredly!

Thank YOU for being the Gentleman that I'm sure you are by the way you handled this situation.

Best Regards: Rick


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

hahaha.

love the rabbet lawnmower to!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I was the first poster…guess i fell for it lol


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

well wayne if they made roubo and now Voubo what do i call mine? LOL


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

August… Just please tell me you have one of those handlebar mustaches going.

I never knew LV did these spoof ads. Creative, and funny as dad diddly heck.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

LOl no i dont but i guess i could


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Augbo?


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Funny Wayne how about augbe LOL


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)




----------

